# How to carry Snowshoes?



## coloradopaddler

i rigged up some straps that attach to the gear loops on my backpack. they carry my board while snowshoeing and then my shoes while i am riding. i nest the shoes together and the bottoms face away from my pack. are you trying to put them inside the pack? i got fastex buckles and some flat webbing from the hardware store, i think. otherwise, an outdoor shop should be able to get you what you need to make some straps for cheap.


----------



## fids11

are you trying to put them inside the pack?

No, i'm trying to attach them outside the back - like you would carry a snowboard. If i strap them with bottoms facing away from the pack, it seems the the toe of the shoes be banging into her because the upward bend would be facing her back instead of away from it. Granted, I have not even tried this so I definitely could be wrong. Is it that easy or does the toe become the problem when the crampons are facing away from the pack?


----------



## BullSCit

That's cool you are trying to get your lady into the backcountry. Make sure you stay safe and have beacons, shovels and probes for the both of you.

Maybe I don't understand your question, but what I always did was face the snowshoes into each other. That way the crampons aren't exposed.

And the best advice is if you want her to like this is carry her board when you climb and you ride down with the snowshoe. You want to make it as easy as possible for her. I have gotten a couple of past girlfriends and the wife into slackcountry/backcountry, and if they don't have to worry about hitting their boards on trees while hiking up, etc, it makes it a lot more fun for them.


----------



## bobbuilds

be patient with her, snow shoes are much slower and use more energy than a ski/skin combo.

another option would be to hang them up side down toes twards the bottom and cramp on out. less likely to hit her in the head. another option listed above was for YOU to carry them. great idea, seriously. as for protection you could rig something to go over the cramp. use a wide strong rubber band as a retainer any you could use cardboard, or something to that effect. ill keep the wheels spinning.....


----------



## coloradopaddler

my snowshoes only have a toe crampon. i nest one of those in the binding of the other. the curvature at the toe has never been a problem for me. i guess it would depend on the size of pack she uses though. i like the idea of putting them upside down, but never had an issue with them toe side up. you definately want to carry as much of her shit as you can!


----------



## love2ski2fast

Hi:

My son and I go backcountry but he is light the skins do not work well for him so he snowshoes up and skis down.

I place the snowshoe bottom to bottom then use a pice of webbing with a fastex buckle to hold them together.

I then place the snowshoes on the outside of my Dakine pack and attach them like a veritcal snowboard.

I carry the snowshoes down so my son does have to deal with the extra weight. I suggest you do the same for your lady.

Good luck

Scott


----------



## Toni

So, I think attaching the snowshoes to the pack has been covered, but I'm going to have to call bullscit on the "carry her gear" idea. I'm guessing she's not helpless, or you wouldn't be taking her into the backcountry. What if she wants to do it without you sometime? Help her with logistics or give her suggestions. Empower her.


----------



## Porkchop

Just teach her how to ski and you'll both be happier!


----------



## fids11

*Hahaha, thanks for all the relationship advice everyone! She's more than capable of carrying her own stuff but i'd be more than happy to carry for her if she was having a hard time. Thanks for suggestions, looks like strapping them upside might work best, thanks bob *


----------



## fids11

Porkchop said:


> Just teach her how to ski and you'll both be happier!


Amen brother....


----------

